# [VZW] AOKP (JellyBean) Waiting Room...



## BMc08GT

I have begun development on AOKP for the d2vzw(VZW SGSIII) for the new 4.1.1 Jellybean. All new re: it will be relayed here 

Working To-Do List for preview build1


> Just a quick run through in what's not working so far:
> 
> Cam/camcorder (should be easy fix) It actually works flawlessly
> Netflix (expected)/Hulu +
> MMS (after first reboot)
> Bluetooth, A2DP, etc.
> 
> Working:
> Pretty much everything else....
> 
> To-DoAOKP and my own)
> •Cherry-pick my heart out for newest unmerged features(that work)
> •lean out kernel
> •Add AOKP boot animation(for w/e reason the og android ani plays Done


EDIT: This also will contain b00sted-v003


----------



## kipland007

Woohoo! Can't wait.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar

Loving it so far.... *whistles innocently*


----------



## cadams122593

thank god.


----------



## dvader

just what i was hoping for! running aokp on my touchpad and kindle fire..


----------



## BMc08GT

we may have figured it out. was derp on my part lol


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Patiently waiting for AOKP and new b00sted kernel


----------



## smitty5505

Any luck with auto-brightness on your kernel?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Adam Metzner

No go tonight?


----------



## BMc08GT

smitty5505 said:


> Any luck with auto-brightness on your kernel?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


havent looked into it although i didnt notice it while i was testing it. (back on stock until 4g is working)


----------



## BMc08GT

Adam Metzner said:


> No go tonight?


only time will tell


----------



## sid8911

will we have to use kexec?


----------



## BMc08GT

and we have 4g

Running quick test and thread will be up


----------



## Adam Metzner

YES! you are the MAN!

Edit: Now I have a reason to stay up, testing


----------



## sid8911

Adam Metzner said:


> YES! you are the MAN!
> 
> Edit: Now I have a reason to stay up, testing


indeed he is


----------



## DroidOnRoids

BMc08GT, YOU DA MAN!

Like Adam said, I have all the reason to stay up tonight for testing  Can't wait for AOKP goodness again!


----------



## Adam Metzner

sid8911 said:


> will we have to use kexec?


Yes. You will have to. Its the only way to load a custom kernel so that AOKP can run.


----------



## BMc08GT

using different method of kexec. normal rom flashing


----------



## sid8911

Adam Metzner said:


> Yes. You will have to. Its the only way to load a custom kernel so that AOKP can run.


auto kexec?


----------



## sid8911

BMc08GT said:


> using different method of kexec. normal rom flashing


YESSS


----------



## Adam Metzner

Just so we are all clear. You are using the moded CWM from the CM9 post?

Or i can just wait till you post the thread i guess. ha ha im just excited!


----------



## BMc08GT

lol wait a min. If you dont have the EZ GS3 Recovery app I would d/l it now


----------



## sid8911

BMc08GT said:


> lol wait a min. If you dont have the EZ GS3 Recovery app I would d/l it now


this is jb right?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

Had the EZ Recovery downloaded ages ago  In fact, it's a must have lol


----------



## DroidOnRoids

sid8911 said:


> this is jb right?


I'm 99% sure it's not Jelly Bean.


----------



## Adam Metzner

sid8911 said:


> this is jb right?


Na, Roman just put AOKP JB on the toro tonight. And I still think they are having problems with sound and data on the GS3


----------



## Adam Metzner

BMc08GT said:


> lol wait a min. If you dont have the EZ GS3 Recovery app I would d/l it now


That app is nice. I had no problem adb pushing or just Term. emulator a new recovery.img if needed. But that will make it easy. (Or EZ if you will







)


----------



## BMc08GT

Adam Metzner said:


> Na, Roman just put AOKP JB on the toro tonight. And I still think they are having problems with sound and data on the GS3


yep thats my focus next


----------



## BMc08GT

hehe


----------



## sid8911

BMc08GT said:


> View attachment 28772
> 
> 
> hehe


good job!


----------



## BMc08GT

May have some AOKP jellybean goodness before sun up if everything goes according to plan. Will be beta material as it isn't out officially for aokp yet. The toro just got a preview build as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624

Hope it doesn't have the data issues like cm9 and aokp, I am hesitant to try them because some people said they never got it back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

Can't wait! Cm10 is like lightning on this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

djj624 said:


> Hope it doesn't have the data issues like cm9 and aokp, I am hesitant to try them because some people said they never got it back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 jellybean is way more stable than ICS. No data fix was even required. Once we fixed audio it just worked lol. Full 4g for me on cm10

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624

Hope a new thread comes soon :-D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar

BMc08GT said:


> May have some AOKP jellybean goodness before sun up if everything goes according to plan. Will be beta material as it isn't out officially for aokp yet. The toro just got a preview build as well.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Donation coming your way.

Stay classy, my friend.


----------



## Bash_array

djj624 said:


> Hope it doesn't have the data issues like cm9 and aokp, I am hesitant to try them because some people said they never got it back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No data issues. Just download phone info from play store and change to lte/cdma. Fast ass 4g... see

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array

BMc08GT said:


> jellybean is way more stable than ICS. No data fix was even required. Once we fixed audio it just worked lol. Full 4g for me on cm10
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Is jelly bean up yet?

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624

How long have you been on jbean for? Was reading on aokp some had data right off the bat but then lost it, either it went after a reboot or just in general.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

I'm going to give it a little time to mature before flashing but a quick question: since kernels are being loaded through a work around like kexec, will builds take a battery hit compared to stock ala 2nd init on the DX? I've read that all of the downfalls of kexec are history so will everything be legit with a double boot as the only "hacky" thing?


----------



## Bash_array

djj624 said:


> How long have you been on jbean for? Was reading on aokp some had data right off the bat but then lost it, either it went after a reboot or just in general.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Get the phone info app from the market. Switch you modem to cdma/lte and its good. Fast 4g

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624

Thanks for the info. Appreciate it


----------



## BMc08GT

jbzcar said:


> Donation coming your way.
> 
> Stay classy, my friend.


Awesome thanks man appreciate it


----------



## kameleongt

das7982 said:


> Get the phone info app from the market. Switch you modem to cdma/lte and its good. Fast 4g
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


I finally changed the cmda/lte and lost 4g to single bar 3g then used your advice and it worked perfect. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin

Isn't the 4g/3g not as strong?

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## BMc08GT

As expected jb variant of aokp is not as happy to comply. Ill have more time to work on it today in a couple hours or so. Hopefully I can at least get a preview build going similar to what roman gave the gnex community the other night

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

BMc08GT said:


> As expected jb variant of aokp is not as happy to comply. Ill have more time to work on it today in a couple hours or so. Hopefully I can at least get a preview build going similar to what roman gave the gnex community the other night
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Appreciating your work BMc, keep it up!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

ImaComputa said:


> I'm going to give it a little time to mature before flashing but a quick question: since kernels are being loaded through a work around like kexec, will builds take a battery hit compared to stock ala 2nd init on the DX? I've read that all of the downfalls of kexec are history so will everything be legit with a double boot as the only "hacky" thing?


?


----------



## BMc08GT

It appears so although, I havent attempted to load any other kernel other than mine with kexec


----------



## Goose306

ImaComputa said:


> ?


Pretty much. Careful though, as a word of warning, AOSP still doesn't quite have their RIL/SIM issues worked out yet. I've got my working OK now, but I've had to reprovision my SIM a few times, and there's those troubling reports of people losing their IMEI....

As far as other phone performance, it boots just as well out of recovery partition as the normal boot partition as far as performance. Nothing hacky, you can pretty much take any custom kernel that is packaged for this qualcomm chipset and just throw in the kexec commands (which are getting to the point of pre-packaging) and good to go. I'm up and running CM10 right now, I'm going to push it hard tomorrow, and see what comes out the other end as far as performance / battery life. I can definitely tell you on CM10 the Quadrant is much lower but real-world feel and performance is through the roof - it basically just turns this phone into the phone of god, lol.


----------



## BMc08GT

making progress guys.... first preview build should have better data connectivity


----------



## ftmaniac948

BMc08GT said:


> making progress guys.... first preview build should have better data connectivity


Woot! Hooray for aokp!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

Ok everyone, to view more up-to-the minute progress just click this link  https://github.com/BMc08GT.atom that will show you all my commits as they are sent to github


----------



## Marcismo55

Great work BMc. I just sent a donation over your way as a small thanks









Confirmation #: 4GG98995BX9349201


----------



## BMc08GT

Marcismo55 said:


> Great work BMc. I just sent a donation over your way as a small thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmation #: 4GG98995BX9349201


thanks man truely appreciate it


----------



## Adam Metzner

Looks like you are making great headway today. Amazing to think this just was done on the Nexus a few days ago (when our phone was just getting unlocked) and now you are making the AOKP magic happen for the GS3. Keep the great work!


----------



## BMc08GT

got it booting  just need to get data working and fix any fc's (google search is and youtube -- both probably gapp issues)


----------



## Austin

BMc08GT said:


> got it booting  just need to get data working and fix any fc's (google search is and youtube -- both probably gapp issues)


Nice man! I'm loving aokp right now but hopefully jelly bean is more stable than cm10

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## ray0911

@bmc ... I love the rom and all the customizations, and ran nothing but aokp on my nexus. But I have a big problem I installed milestone 6 and I had to go back to my beans ROM before I could even get started cause it shredded through my battery life. Within 3 hours I was at 9% from fully charged... Any suggestions??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Adam Metzner

ray0911 said:


> @bmc ... I love the rom and all the customizations, and ran nothing but aokp on my nexus. But I have a big problem I installed milestone 6 and I had to go back to my beans ROM before I could even get started cause it shredded through my battery life. Within 3 hours I was at 9% from fully charged... Any suggestions??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Mine did the same thing the first day I was running it. I didn't have the chance to pin point it because, I went to see batman at about 70%, leaving the movie I noticed my phone was off. Dead as a door nail. Got home plugged it in and life has been good.


----------



## islandtime

Adam Metzner said:


> Mine did the same thing the first day I was running it. I didn't have the chance to pin point it because, I went to see batman at about 70%, leaving the movie I noticed my phone was off. Dead as a door nail. Got home plugged it in and life has been good.


Mine died all the way shortly after flash, that night charged it to 100% and battery life has been great. Even running pandora for 5+ hours battery was looking good...better than my gnex.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Sweet AOKP come to me!


----------



## Chakra

waiting


----------



## Hilbe

When on my GN...the AOKP JB didn't seem as feature rich as CM JB. Hoping the GS3 build will be full of goodies.


----------



## jbzcar

Hilbe said:


> When on my GN...the AOKP JB didn't seem as feature rich as CM JB. Hoping the GS3 build will be full of goodies.


That will come in time. Most of the AOKP goodies haven't been merged into JB yet.


----------



## BMc08GT

i plan on merging them ahead of aokp. we are still unofficial after all


----------



## jbzcar

BMc08GT said:


> i plan on merging them ahead of aokp. we are still unofficial after all


And that is why you are my favorite person right now, lol.


----------



## BMc08GT

still having data issues with jb. I am looking into taking a different approach to aokp-jb right now. more details to come if it works


----------



## Austin

BMc08GT said:


> still having data issues with jb. I am looking into taking a different approach to aokp-jb right now. more details to come if it works


Hopefully this thing is as stable as you're making it out! AOKP ics is amazing and so is jelly bean! Thanks for all your developing.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## SySerror

Just curious, would JB-AOKP have the same A2DP bluetooth audio issues that cm10 has?


----------



## BMc08GT

SySerror said:


> Just curious, would JB-AOKP have the same A2DP bluetooth audio issues that cm10 has?


 most likely unfortunately

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## deitiphobia

Drop it like it's hot!

Had to leave CM10 because of bugginess. Hoping AOKP Jelly Bean will be a bit more stable.


----------



## Austin

BMc08GT said:


> most likely unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Will this be any more stable than CM10?

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## Chakra

I hope so...


----------



## Austin

No pressure but is this gonna have all the features of aokp ICS? You're doing a good thing man, can't wait to be the first to try. I would donate but I'm just a broke kid.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## mean sixteen

Austin said:


> No pressure but is this gonna have all the features of aokp ICS? You're doing a good thing man, can't wait to be the first to try. I would donate but I'm just a broke kid.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


It will not have "all" the features yet. JB is different than ICS so they have to adapt the ones they want to work. It will take time. But I am confident it will do nothing but make this phone more and more awesome.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3 Jellybean


----------



## Hilbe

Bump. How's it coming?


----------



## BMc08GT

I've put AOKP JB on hold for the min and am working on another project for ya guys. This hopefully should be a treat 

On that note is anyone capable of getting me a log of the boot sequence for something? Just pm me and ill give you the details


----------



## islandtime

BMc08GT said:


> I've put AOKP JB on hold for the min and am working on another project for ya guys. This hopefully should be a treat
> 
> On that note is anyone capable of getting me a log of the boot sequence for something? Just pm me and ill give you the details


PM sent


----------



## Austin

BMc08GT said:


> I've put AOKP JB on hold for the min and am working on another project for ya guys. This hopefully should be a treat
> 
> On that note is anyone capable of getting me a log of the boot sequence for something? Just pm me and ill give you the details


I don't know what's better than aokp jb, but I trust in you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell

Austin said:


> I don't know what's better than aokp jb, but I trust in you.


A working RIL would be









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin

cordell said:


> A working RIL would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Data has been amazing for me, but I'm Not sure what ril is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell

Austin said:


> Data has been amazing for me, but I'm Not sure what ril is.


Radio Interface Layer, controls Data and voice. The 3g data drops we are all getting are RIL related. RIL is closed source so the devs hack at it to make it work. May take some time but it will be fixed .
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

I'll just leave this here.....










Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids

BMc08GT said:


> I'll just leave this here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


Zomg! Working data on Jelly Bean!!!


----------



## PhantomGamers

DroidOnRoids said:


> Zomg! Working data on Jelly Bean!!!


nothing new lol


----------



## DroidOnRoids

PhantomGamers said:


> nothing new lol


Well last time I heard, BMc needed AOKP JB have working data for it to be released lol


----------



## BMc08GT

DroidOnRoids said:


> Well last time I heard, BMc needed AOKP JB have working data for it to be released lol


 first non cm ROM to have it on jb for d2vzw afaik.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark

BMc08GT said:


> first non cm ROM to have it on jb for d2vzw afaik.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


Awesome news. Great job!


----------



## snawby

It makes the phone feel sexy. That's all I have to say.


----------



## jbzcar

BMc08GT said:


> first non cm ROM to have it on jb for d2vzw afaik.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


Gimme now, lol!!


----------



## imneveral0ne

BMc08GT said:


> first non cm ROM to have it on jb for d2vzw afaik.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


I've been good, can I have it?


----------



## PhantomGamers

damn you, making me stay up late to make a build XD
cant wait to flash this... albeit i am having a lot of fun on bean's stock rom









(that is if it builds without erroring out)


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> damn you, making me stay up late to make a build XD
> cant wait to flash this... albeit i am having a lot of fun on bean's stock rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that is if it builds without erroring out)


 lol if your using my source you should be good. Pm me if need any help

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

BMc08GT said:


> lol if your using my source you should be good. Pm me if need any help
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


yeah i am, and thanks dude.
i appreciate your work 

sorry if i sounded like a douche when i said "nothing new", i'm tired so i might come off as grumpy.
i was referring to that cmx has already had data... but i believe you are correct that this is the first non-cm aosp rom to have data.
great job


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> yeah i am, and thanks dude.
> i appreciate your work
> 
> sorry if i sounded like a douche when i said "nothing new", i'm tired so i might come off as grumpy.
> i was referring to that cmx has already had data... but i believe you are correct that this is the first non-cm aosp rom to have data.
> great job


 lol no worries man. Thanks. Hopefully I can get us official support now. 

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

BMc08GT said:


> lol no worries man. Thanks. Hopefully I can get us official support now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


yeah i'd love to see our device getting on the official channels


----------



## BMc08GT

Just a quick run through in what's not working so far:

Cam/camcorder (should be easy fix)
Netflix (expected)
MMS (after first reboot)

Working: 
Pretty much everything else....

I'll put this in OP and keep a checklist. Once I fix/add/cherry pick more I'll release the first preview build of AOKP JB for the d2vzw. 

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

Only thing in there that's important to me is the Camera honestly, the rest is fine by me until we figure the disappearing phone number thing out.


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> Only thing in there that's important to me is the Camera honestly, the rest is fine by me until we figure the disappearing phone number thing out.


 If it builds can you log the first reboot and pm me the pastebin? Something happens during that reboot that I need to track down. Thx

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

I'm going to sleep as soon as it builds, but if you still need me tomorrow I'm all yours haha.

Is there an easy way to get a logcat on boot? I mean I'm not sure when the problem is going to occur but it's hard to time it the second adb is initialized on startup


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> I'm going to sleep as soon as it builds, but if you still need me tomorrow I'm all yours haha.
> 
> Is there an easy way to get a logcat on boot? I mean I'm not sure when the problem is going to occur but it's hard to time it the second adb is initialized on startup


 should be able to run adb logcat > log.txt after flashing ROM/gapps and then hit reboot. It will stay on waiting for device until it kicks on afaik....

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## diewson

BMc08GT said:


> Just a quick run through in what's not working so far:
> 
> Cam/camcorder (should be easy fix)
> Netflix (expected)
> MMS (after first reboot)
> 
> Working:
> Pretty much everything else....
> 
> I'll put this in OP and keep a checklist. Once I fix/add/cherry pick more I'll release the first preview build of AOKP JB for the d2vzw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


OMG! Thank you so much for this! Regarding to the non working mms after reboot, are we able to use a second party app like GO sms to send and receive text?

Also, does this rom work with imo's v12 lean kernel? Loving the 1.9OC and fast charge


----------



## BMc08GT

diewson said:


> OMG! Thank you so much for this! Regarding to the non working mms after reboot, are we able to use a second party app like GO sms to send and receive text?
> 
> Also, does this rom work with imo's v12 lean kernel? Loving the 1.9OC and fast charge


 dont believe so on the gosms and atm imo's kernel is twiz only. My roms are built woth my kernel which has oc support to 1.89 but no fast charge atm. Also has some other goodies.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Marcismo55

This is exciting. Thanks for your hard work BMc. Official support would be awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

BMc08GT said:


> I have begun development on AOKP for the d2vzw(VZW SGSIII) for the new 4.1.1 Jellybean. All new re: it will be relayed here
> 
> Working To-Do List for preview build1
> 
> EDIT: This also will contain b00sted-v003


cam works actually and camcorder.


----------



## djj624

Is this the same aokp rom that's in the development section? If not where can I find this one?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E Sini

Have to say this is pretty intriguing... I want Google now so bad on this phone I can taste it.. Is it included?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5

Waiting on this one big time


----------



## deliquified

psufan5 said:


> Waiting on this one big time


+1. AOKP is amazing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark

djj624 said:


> Is this the same aokp rom that's in the development section? If not where can I find this one?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No, different one. The one in the development section is 4.0.4 ICS, the one he is referring to here is 4.1.1 JB.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Travisimo

What's the deal with Bluetooth audio not working on any of the JB roms? Is it a driver issue? Has there been any progress? I had to switch from cm10 back to a stock rom for now because of BT audio.

Great job getting data working! Does it have the same erratic behavior on 3G that cm10 has? When I was on cm10, 4G was working great but anytime I was in a marginal area or in an area with only 3G, the signal would bounce around from -100 to -250 and data would cut out fairly often.

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Was just on IRC with some of the guys of Team Kang, and we managed to whip up a fix for the MMS issue. Here's the link to a Twitter post by the main guy who did it, and thanks to KAsp3rd too for the help!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/231401106603900928
It is untested with MMS as of now, but texts over 160 characters work perfectly! If someone could test MMS on it, that would be great. It is AT LEAST a fix for SMS messages over 160 characters not sending, but it may also have fixed MMS, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## BMc08GT

seth.i.simmons said:


> Was just on IRC with some of the guys of Team Kang, and we managed to whip up a fix for the MMS issue. Here's the link to a Twitter post by the main guy who did it, and thanks to KAsp3rd too for the help!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/231401106603900928
> It is untested with MMS as of now, but texts over 160 characters work perfectly! If someone could test MMS on it, that would be great. It is AT LEAST a fix for SMS messages over 160 characters not sending, but it may also have fixed MMS, I'm not sure yet.


 care to elaborate on the fix?

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bludevil35

BMc08GT said:


> care to elaborate on the fix?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


from irc channel


[11:34] <shadrach_4> no, I can toggle it and I get it, but I had to do some stupid things
[11:34] <kthxbaiii> like what? its really bugging me
[11:36] == AndroUser2 [[email protected]:1002:b02e:8659:0:15:d612:a401] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
[11:36] == AndroUser2 [[email protected]:1002:b02e:8659:0:15:d612:a401] has joined #verizons3
[11:36] <shadrach_4> had to have a fresh install of cm10, connect of data and stop ur apps downloading. I made a copy of apn-config.xml then deleted it and rebooted. Activation comes up and have to sit through it. After that I toggle airplane mode and it works. If i reboot, i just toggle again.

[11:37] <shadrach_4> If you don't get activation on the second boot it wont work
[11:37] == Captain_Lunatic [[email protected]:1000:b018:b882:a0c2:9ba4:c911:4a30] has joined #verizons3
[11:38] <shadrach_4> Last time I added apn-config back and lost it, so I'm going to wait to add it back and see what happens.
[11:39] <kthxbaiii> ah, I'll live for now, haha
[11:40] <shadrach_4> yea, it's doing something, wondering if the new paranoid has it fixed.

MMS fixed!, if you are still having trouble, in a terminal emulator or adb shell, type this in "su && rm -rf data/data/com.*.*.telephony/databases/telephony* && reboot" without quote.

and from xda

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1778266

I tested it on terminal emmulator but it didn't work


----------



## BMc08GT

fixed boot ani issue


----------



## Shadrach47

bludevil35 said:


> from irc channel
> 
> [11:34] <shadrach_4> no, I can toggle it and I get it, but I had to do some stupid things
> [11:34] <kthxbaiii> like what? its really bugging me
> [11:36] == AndroUser2 [[email protected]:1002:b02e:8659:0:15:d612:a401] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
> [11:36] == AndroUser2 [[email protected]:1002:b02e:8659:0:15:d612:a401] has joined #verizons3
> [11:36] <shadrach_4> had to have a fresh install of cm10, connect of data and stop ur apps downloading. I made a copy of apn-config.xml then deleted it and rebooted. Activation comes up and have to sit through it. After that I toggle airplane mode and it works. If i reboot, i just toggle again.
> 
> [11:37] <shadrach_4> If you don't get activation on the second boot it wont work
> [11:37] == Captain_Lunatic [[email protected]:1000:b018:b882:a0c2:9ba4:c911:4a30] has joined #verizons3
> [11:38] <shadrach_4> Last time I added apn-config back and lost it, so I'm going to wait to add it back and see what happens.
> [11:39] <kthxbaiii> ah, I'll live for now, haha
> [11:40] <shadrach_4> yea, it's doing something, wondering if the new paranoid has it fixed.
> 
> MMS fixed!, if you are still having trouble, in a terminal emulator or adb shell, type this in "su && rm -rf data/data/com.*.*.telephony/databases/telephony* && reboot" without quote.
> 
> and from xda
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1778266
> 
> I tested it on terminal emmulator but it didn't work


I wouldn't say it's fixed and I haven't tried that from terminal yet so not sure if it works. What I did was something weird and shouldn't have to do.

When I added back apn-config.xml, I lost mms and toggling airplane mode didn't work. It seems when activation pops up you can get mms to work. It seemed with apn-config missing, activation popped up for a second and left. After that toggling airplane mode made my number come back for each reboot. But, when I added apn-config back, activation never did the quick pop up and no mms.

Doubt it really helps solve it at all.


----------



## Hilbe

Are you using the same RIL that cvpcs put together? Curious is AOKP JB willl be any better than CM JB in terms of radio...


----------



## BMc08GT

well i figured out how settings pulls the number

number *=* *(*TextView*)* findViewById*(*R*.*id*.*number*);*

so it would that R.id.number is being changed on reboot

Ok so I found whats happening to Mms

in src/com/android/settings/deviceinfo/Status.java of Settings you will see this:


> String rawNumber *=* mPhone*.*getLine1Number*();* _// may be null or empty_
> String formattedNumber *=* *null**;*
> *if* *(!*TextUtils*.*isEmpty*(*rawNumber*))* *{*
> formattedNumber *=* PhoneNumberUtils*.*formatNumber*(*rawNumber*);*
> *}*
> _// If formattedNumber is null or empty, it'll display as "Unknown"._
> setSummaryText*(*KEY_PHONE_NUMBER*,* formattedNumber*);*


The important thing to notice is this


> _// If formattedNumber is null or empty, it'll display as "Unknown"._
> setSummaryText*(*KEY_PHONE_NUMBER*,* formattedNumber*);*


so tracking down getLine1Number() you end up back in fw/base/telephony/java/com/android/internal/telephony/Phone.java


> _/**_
> _* Get the line 1 phone number (MSISDN). For CDMA phones, the MDN is returned_
> _* and {@link #getMsisdn()} will return the MSISDN on CDMA/LTE phones.
> 
> _
> _*_
> _* @return phone number. May return null if not_
> _* available or the SIM is not ready_
> _*/_
> String *getLine1Number**();*


as you can see


> _@return phone number. May return null if not __available or the SIM is not ready _




My theory is that SIM is being reported as 'not ready' after the first reboot, and reveryone thereafter. Still looking into this tho


----------



## seth.i.simmons

BMc08GT said:


> well i figured out how settings pulls the number
> 
> number *=* *(*TextView*)* findViewById*(*R*.*id*.*number*);*
> 
> so it would that R.id.number is being changed on reboot
> 
> Ok so I found whats happening to Mms
> 
> in src/com/android/settings/deviceinfo/Status.java of Settings you will see this:
> 
> The important thing to notice is this
> 
> so tracking down getLine1Number() you end up back in fw/base/telephony/java/com/android/internal/telephony/Phone.java
> 
> as you can see [/i][/color]
> 
> My theory is that SIM is being reported as 'not ready' after the first reboot, and reveryone thereafter. Still looking into this tho


Nice find! Looking forward to more of your work.


----------



## Hilbe

BMc08GT said:


> My theory is that SIM is being reported as 'not ready' after the first reboot, and reveryone thereafter. Still looking into this tho


Can you setup an event to kick that off once the SIM is inserted/detected?


----------



## Dafryinpan

BMc08GT said:


> well i figured out how settings pulls the number
> 
> number *=* *(*TextView*)* findViewById*(*R*.*id*.*number*);*
> 
> so it would that R.id.number is being changed on reboot
> 
> Ok so I found whats happening to Mms
> 
> in src/com/android/settings/deviceinfo/Status.java of Settings you will see this:
> 
> The important thing to notice is this
> 
> so tracking down getLine1Number() you end up back in fw/base/telephony/java/com/android/internal/telephony/Phone.java
> 
> as you can see [/i][/color]
> 
> My theory is that SIM is being reported as 'not ready' after the first reboot, and reveryone thereafter. Still looking into this tho


If mms gets fixed for this Rom; there will be no looking back...this will be by far the best daily driver out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## monorailmedic

Dafryinpan said:


> If mms gets fixed for this Rom; there will be no looking back...this will be by far the best daily driver out there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Agreed. I can't begin to express how much I am ready do ditch TW. Thanks for everyone's hard work.


----------



## BMc08GT

First preview build may be tonight  Still borked mms afaik but is completely stable


----------



## seth.i.simmons

+1 on being stable









Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

BMc08GT said:


> First preview build may be tonight  Still borked mms afaik but is completely stable


I went looking for the latest build today and I see you cleaned up your host server...









Was looking forward to maybe finding an unnamed release, lol.


----------



## jbzcar

Goose306 said:


> I went looking for the latest build today and I see you cleaned up your host server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking forward to maybe finding an unnamed release, lol.


Me too. He's figured us out.


----------



## mattyg151

BMc08GT said:


> First preview build may be tonight  Still borked mms afaik but is completely stable


can't wait to load this one up


----------



## irtehun

mattyg151 said:


> can't wait to load this one up


Agreed. Waiting for this

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harosxcomp170

Is this gonna be posted on irc? If so what's the channel?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

harosxcomp170 said:


> Is things gonna be posted on irc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


nope new thread here

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers

harosxcomp170 said:


> Is things gonna be posted on irc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


whenever i make builds i post them on the irc, i posted an aokp-jb build i made before... but he added new stuff so my build is kinda outdated.

(yeah wait for bmc to make a thread with his own build if you want anything stable haha, i post them with the intent of bricking people's phones







)


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> whenever i make builds i post them on the irc, i posted an aokp-jb build i made before... but he added new stuff so my build is kinda outdated.


 hey phantom when b1 goes live you want to throw it on irc

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## harosxcomp170

Nice! Yea man thanks for the hard work! Can't wait!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

PhantomGamers said:


> .
> 
> (yeah wait for bmc to make a thread with his own build if you want anything stable haha, i post them with the intent of bricking people's phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Smh..... Dick move








Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stryker1297

where is this irc? sorry but i'm a huge noob








and also if it has been posted on irc lately, can i get a link?


----------



## PhantomGamers

BMc08GT said:


> Smh..... Dick move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


haha i try


----------



## BMc08GT

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31679-unofficial-aokp-d2vzw-jb-preview-builds/

Its starting.....


----------



## Stryker1297

BMc08GT said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...preview-builds/
> 
> Its starting.....


haha yyyeeeeeaaaaa buddy! youre awesome!


----------



## Austin

BMc08GT said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31679-unofficial-aokp-d2vzw-jb-preview-builds/
> 
> Its starting.....


You lied man! You said you gave up and were working on something better! It worked for a even better surprise. Will flash once more issues are fixed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

Austin said:


> You lied man! You said you gave up and were working on something better! It worked for a even better surprise. Will flash once more issues are fixed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 lol came way out of left field lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

